# KFC / Kentucky Fried Chicken



## Pensive Emoji (Jul 7, 2021)

KFC in recent years has pulled off some of the most outlandish marketing strategies from a fast-food company ever.
It could all possibly be done at an attempt to distract you from the fact that the Colonel himself didn't like the company.





One of the earliest examples I know of KFC trying out something is in 2014 when they released keyboards, mouses, USB's, and earing's.



Spoiler: Merch









Then in 2015 releasing a limited run of a comic featuring the Colonel in the DC universe (1) and in 2016 making the second part (2). In the same year they made a phone charger, got into a controversy over a NSFW ad, created the @KFC_ES account, and released sunscreen, and nail polish

In 2017 they made a romantic novel, launched a fried chicken into space, released the third comic, bath-bombs, and a phone

Made a dating sim in 2019, and finally in 2020 they released a romance movie, made the dystopian decision to 3d print chicken, and announced the KFConsole


Now I ask you fellow kiwi's, does any of this make you want to invest in KFC? Does this actually increase sales by a significant amount / help branch out the company? Would you buy any of the products? Wtf would be the next thing they announce? And finally, would you sex Colonel Sanders?


----------



## Ramborambo (Jul 7, 2021)

Pensive Emoji said:


> And finally, would you sex Colonel Sanders?


Finger Lickin' Good.


----------



## Just A Butt (Jul 7, 2021)

Pensive Emoji said:


> fellow kiwi's


----------



## General Tug Boat (Jul 7, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> View attachment 2325687







As soon as the puzzle pieces come out...  @Pensive Emoji


----------



## Toolbox (Jul 7, 2021)

I'm betting the Colonel's worst regret was signing over the rights of his likeness to them. They've bastardized his image to kingdom come. The recent years long campaign of terrible comedians being chosen to dress up as him via blind dart throwing has to be the worst of it yet.


----------



## longjohn (Jul 7, 2021)

I read once that the Colonel would street fight on the side of his growing empire and capped some guy in a gun fight. So that's pretty rad. Colonel was a hot tempered hooligan, and even though KFC isn't great, the thought of a pudgy man slinging chicken and punching rivals on the way to the top warms my heart enough to stop in every now and again tbh. Him not liking the chicken just adds to the experience and someone should pitch that to the marketing department because Colonel's lore is more interesting than whatever they're doing now. 

Chad old timey KFC>Virgin modern KFC


----------



## A Gay Retard (Jul 7, 2021)

Toolbox said:


> I'm betting the Colonel's worst regret was signing over the rights of his likeness to them. They've bastardized his image to kingdom come. The recent years long campaign of terrible comedians being chosen to dress up as him via blind dart throwing has to be the worst of it yet.


I know you're not talking about Norm MacDonald


----------



## Drain Todger (Jul 7, 2021)

longjohn said:


> I read once that the Colonel would street fight on the side of his growing empire and capped some guy in a gun fight. So that's pretty rad. Colonel was a hot tempered hooligan, and even though KFC isn't great, the thought of a pudgy man slinging chicken and punching rivals on the way to the top warms my heart enough to stop in every now and again tbh. Him not liking the chicken just adds to the experience and someone should pitch that to the marketing department because Colonel's lore is more interesting than whatever they're doing now.
> 
> Chad old timey KFC>Virgin modern KFC


After he sold off KFC in 1964, the company he sold them to made various “streamlining” adjustments. They watered down the gravy and they started overcooking and fucking up the chicken and loading it up with salt and MSG. KFC back when the Colonel ran the place was probably damn near as good as homemade. The quality of fast food in the US really began seriously declining in the 1970s. Before that, it was actual fucking food. Ask your parents or grandparents about it. They know it’s all gone to shit.


----------



## Sweet and Savoury (Jul 8, 2021)

Everyone knows Popeyes is the superior chicken. 

KFC is greasy crap. 

But you gotta admire the Colonel, read his history. He was one crazy SoB


----------



## Uncle June (Jul 8, 2021)

They've got damn good fries, ill give them that.


----------



## The Spice boi (Jul 8, 2021)

I love how kfc is trying literally everything else but fixing their damn product.

Too expensive, fucking gross (both food and restaurant) and they can't get orders right. Fuck me kfc, just make good chicken, how fucking hard is it.

Jesus niggers can do it ffs.


----------



## Coelacanth (Jul 8, 2021)

Sweet and Savoury said:


> Everyone knows Popeyes is the superior chicken.
> 
> KFC is greasy crap.
> 
> But you gotta admire the Colonel, read his history. He was one crazy SoB


I'd unironically love to see Count Dankula make a video on the Colonel for Mad Lads.

I have a love/hate relationship with KFC. On one hand the team working at the KFC I go to were bros and actually sold me some bottles of their Supercharger sauce because the Supercharger was amazing and I'd save up all my calories when I knew we were going to get food from there, but at the same time they're a brand no different from McD's or Wendy's. 

Any other Britbongs here? What's your opinion on the chicken we have when compared to 'Murica? Last time I checked I remember the food being terrible.


----------



## Gangster Talk (Jul 8, 2021)

It's hilarious that Papa John somehow took all the heat for the Colonel's n-word usage when he was the one complaining about it


----------



## McAfee'sCorpse (Jul 8, 2021)

Finger Lickin Good? Take a page out of RevCo's book, Linger Fickin Good. That, right there, is singlehandedly better than whatever the fuck they're doing with their KFC Gaming Twitter account. Also, The Curse Of The Colonel over in Japan was the funniest and most entertaining shit to happen than their modern-day fucking marketing ads.


----------



## HOMO FOR LIFE (Jul 9, 2021)

I am sitting in kfc right now waiting for my food. Finger licking goooood.


----------



## Tookie (Jul 9, 2021)

I own stock in them because of their overseas potential. There are markets in Southeast Asia and Latin America where KFC is a bigger deal than McDonald's and they still have ample room to grow. Leaving aside publicity stunts in the US, I think Yum Brands has real growth potential compared to other fast food chains which are have saturated the market and sort of topped out.

Plus they managed to convince everyone in Japan to eat elaborate fried chicken meals on Christmas.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Jul 9, 2021)

Fun fact, KFC is the most popular food chain in Viet Nam and people there actively meme it.




I prefer Los Pollos Hermanos myself.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Jul 10, 2021)

Not related to the food, but my dad met the Colonel in the 80s and apparently he was a down-to-earth nice dude.


----------



## Near (Jul 10, 2021)

Uncle June said:


> They've got damn good fries, ill give them that.


They really are. At least where I live. I made extra effort to track down what brand of ketchup was supplied to them, because it was just so good, and now it's the only one I buy.


----------



## Uranus Pink (Jul 10, 2021)

McAfee'sCorpse said:


> Finger Lickin Good? Take a page out of RevCo's book, Linger Fickin Good. That, right there, is singlehandedly better than whatever the fuck they're doing with their KFC Gaming Twitter account. Also, The Curse Of The Colonel over in Japan was the funniest and most entertaining shit to happen than their modern-day fucking marketing ads.


Currently the Curse Of The Colonel is the longest unbroken sport curse for a few years now. Since the Japanese still haven't found all of the remaining missing finger pieces.


----------



## Annie Adderall (Jul 10, 2021)

The skins are the only good part. The rest of KFC chicken sucks.


----------



## Xarpho (Jul 11, 2021)

My tinfoil hat theory is that KFC is not going too well and Yum! Brands wants to divest it. It sounds a bit outrageous since it's one of their big flagship brands, but that was once true of Red Lobster and Darden.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Jul 11, 2021)

Xarpho said:


> My tinfoil hat theory is that KFC is not going too well and Yum! Brands wants to divest it. It sounds a bit outrageous since it's one of their big flagship brands, but that was once true of Red Lobster and Darden.


Wouldn't be ironic if and when Yum! Brands sold KFC then KFC prosper again? 

Btw, seems there was some brawls in KFC outside the U.S.


----------



## HOMO FOR LIFE (Jul 11, 2021)

Annie Adderall said:


> The skins are the only good part. The rest of KFC chicken sucks.
> View attachment 2334317


Only if we can just eat the skin, the gunk, and the grease.


----------



## Picklechu (Jul 19, 2021)

I haven't had KFC in close to a decade, but every few months, I get a weird craving for it. I honestly might go through the drive-thru at the one down the street now that I'm thinking of it.

I've found the marketing over the past few years amusing. I don't see many ads anymore - YouTube (sometimes, depending on how I'm watching it), Hulu, and ads on Twitter and IRL are about it - so when I'm forced to trudge through one, I appreciate it not being some completely boring shit.

Investment-wise, Yum Brands is fine as far as a pure restaurant play goes, but I wouldn't go all-in or anything. I have a tiny amount of stock, but I have no intention of adding to it at any point in the near term.


----------



## Pissmaster (Jul 19, 2021)

The Double Down was really good but that's about it


----------



## Homer J. Fong (Jul 19, 2021)

Toolbox said:


> I'm betting the Colonel's worst regret was signing over the rights of his likeness to them. They've bastardized his image to kingdom come. The recent years long campaign of terrible comedians being chosen to dress up as him via blind dart throwing has to be the worst of it yet.


If you think Norm MacDonald is a terrible comedian you have bad tastes.


----------



## I (Don't) Have A Gun (Jul 19, 2021)

Cardenio said:


> If you think Norm MacDonald is a terrible comedian you have bad tastes.


I don't know him as a comedian only as that guy who says sorry a lot and then needs to say sorry because he said sorry the wrong way.


----------



## Homer J. Fong (Jul 19, 2021)

I (Don't) Have A Gun said:


> I don't know him as a comedian only as that guy who says sorry a lot and then needs to say sorry because he said sorry the wrong way.


Yeah he fucked up big time with all that. Still is one of the best standups of all time. His book is also one of the funniest things I've read. Can't recommend him enough.


----------



## Toolbox (Jul 19, 2021)

Cardenio said:


> If you think Norm MacDonald is a terrible comedian you have bad tastes.


Are you thinking I singled out any of them with that comment? They cycled through like 50 different people.


----------



## Homer J. Fong (Jul 19, 2021)

Toolbox said:


> Are you thinking I singled out any of them with that comment? They cycled through like 50 different people.


Lol he was the only one I paid a attention to.


----------



## celebrityskin (Oct 17, 2021)

Idk, I love their Spanish language account:



			https://twitter.com/KFC_ES?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Eauthor


----------



## Begemot (Oct 18, 2021)

Pissmaster said:


> The Double Down was really good but that's about it


The double down is a glorious form of meaty degeneracy. You'd only want to have it once a year, though.


----------



## Begemot (Oct 19, 2021)

Yeah, the double down was worth it. Might not eat it for a couple of years, though....


----------

